# Lucas Grant Cichlid Artwork



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Following the link posted on the main page a few weeks ago, I had a look at the Lucas Grant website after seeing the really cool Calvus and Discuss examples drawn on disused dictionary pages.

I was really looking for a Nimbochromis Venustus drawing but couldn't see any, so I fired an email to Lucas asking whether he had an reference drawings of a Venustus, or whether he could draw one for me. He asked for some sample images and I sent a few photos of my adult male Venustus for reference images.

He came back a few days later after completing the commissioned artwork, and below is a photo of the drawing!!



I've only just received it and will be getting it framed soon, but I have to say, it's really very impressive!! :-D The colours are chalk pastels and the outlines are in black ink. If anyone else liked the link posted on the main Cichlid-Forum website and you are remotely interested in getting one of his pieces of artwork, I'd highly recommend it! I'm really glad I saw the post and thanks for posting Ripple! :thumb:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's really unique art. The chalk and pastels make for a nice subtle and elegant coloration. Do you have a link to his website?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Send it via PM, thanks!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks DJR. Checked out the site. He does some very good art. Not just of fish but of other stuff too. I thought his Angelfish looked a little off but otherwise very accurate drawings.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've ordered 4 pieces from him as well, anxiously awaiting him to finish and ship them.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Got mine in and love them, awesome artwork and great person to work with.

























And of course my fiancé heard about me ordering these and decided she needed one of the pup as well...


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

What kind of fish is this?


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pseudotropheus sp. 'williamsi north'


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------

